

How orchestrated are the images used in Gmail's new look comparison? - Zolomon
https://mail.google.com/mail/help/intl/en/newlook_sizes.html

======
Zolomon
What I mean is, who is hikingfan@gmail.com, is he a real person? Their
official demo account? A random quantification of the average Joe?

